#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Future in embedded system

## ankithiranwal

can anybody tell me , the scope in Embedded field after B.tech in EC.
and what additional training requirement for this ???





  Similar Threads: Embedded System Embedded system lab manual Role of Internet Technology in Future Mobile Data System Embedded system 8051mc Embedded System ECE 606 CUSAT

----------


## Saumya

> can anybody tell me , the scope in Embedded field after B.tech in EC.
> and what additional training requirement for this ???


[MENTION=5300]ankithiranwal[/MENTION]- Embedded systems has a lot of scope in future. I am listing out the possible career paths for you--

1. You can move to the ever growing field of robotics after completing your engineering.
2. You can move to automation technology. This sector is growing at a very rapid pace and offers good opportunities for freshers and experienced pros alike.
3. You can move to hardcore electronics companies like nvidia, intel, ST Microelectronics etc.
4. You can chart out a career in IT companies like TCS, HCL. Both these companies offer very good opportunities in the field of embedded systems.

So i believe it could be a very impressive choice if you do it from a good college and study well...  :):

----------


## ankithiranwal

thank you somya...

----------


## bhaumikbhatt

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but I want to know how companies are recruiting for embedded systems jobs? Are they?

----------


## apurvadave

yaa... Embedded system has very bright future

----------


## gayathri16

Embedded system needs good understanding on the micro core architecture from Intel . When one is having good knowledge here they will obtain good jobs in networking , automotive and aronotic engineering . Who ever are interested in the VLSI technologies can enter in to the field of low level driver designs like SPI,I2C e.t.c on the VLSI chips . All the best for ur future for those who are interested ..

----------

